# How do you achieve Jr. Member



## q_1966 (23 Nov 2004)

How do you become, what do you have to do to/ how do you achieve it, Jr. Member (2 Mapleleaf), Member (3 Mapleleaf), etc

- Shawn


----------



## Torlyn (23 Nov 2004)

Has to do with the number of posts you've written.  The more you write, the more maple leafs you earn.  I believe jr. member is 50...  I know it's on the site somewhere, if I find it I'll post the link for you.

T


----------



## zerhash (23 Nov 2004)

ya jrs is 50 member is 100 i would assume full member is 200 so on and so on


----------



## gnplummer421 (24 Nov 2004)

Thank you, you saved me from asking the same question..looks like I have a way to go


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

correction: full member is 250


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

SR rank is 500
and it looks like anything above 1000 is a army.ca veteran or a directing staff


----------



## q_1966 (24 Nov 2004)

Thanx Guys

- Shawn


----------



## Burrows (24 Nov 2004)

zerhash said:
			
		

> SR rank is 500
> and it looks like anything above 1000 is a army.ca veteran or a directing staff



above 1000 is Army.ca Veteran ...No Number of posts qualifies you as DS.  DS is a moderator who is recruited for showing skill and good leadership ability.


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

woops thought i said that


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Nov 2004)

zerhash said:
			
		

> woops thought i said that



No you didn't. You posted misinformation regarding the DS.

Speaking of posting, try limit yourself to posting a relevent and mindful comment. You've cluttered the board in recent days with one and two word, inane posts or cute little comments to almost every thread. I can only assume, in an attempt to reach the 250 mark and full member.  We enjoy posts and threads from people who've reached that point with thoughtful, informative threads and comments, not by "bumping" to get there. Nothing really special happens to you at that point. Please get a different hobby.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Nov 2004)

For reference:

Guest  	0
New Member 	25
Jr. Member 	50
Member 	100
Full Member 	250
Sr. Member 	500
Army.ca Veteran 	1000


----------



## Radop (28 Jan 2005)

How do you get out of the "Guest" status and become a member?  I looked for FAQ but could not find them.  Could you help?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jan 2005)

It's based on the number of posts. The basic system is described here:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/22930/post-125756.html#msg125756


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Big Foot (30 Jan 2005)

50 posts - Junior Member
100 posts - Member
250 posts - Senior Member


----------



## Burrows (30 Jan 2005)

Guest     0
New Member    25
Jr. Member    50
Member    100
Full Member    250
Sr. Member    500
Army.ca Veteran    1000


----------



## Radop (22 Feb 2005)

Thanks,

I noticed mine changed the next time I logged in.

Thanks again


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Feb 2005)

Changes are immediate after you hit the magic numbers. I've also upped the PM limits, since people seemed to be hitting them pretty early...


----------



## Cpl.Banks (1 Mar 2005)

I was just wondering how you get "promoted" to jr. Member etc... Is it just number of posts?Thanks
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## Big Foot (1 Mar 2005)

yes, it is simply number of posts.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Mar 2005)

Cdt Banks...Burrows shows the number of posts required above.....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Mar 2005)

Sorry Ex, thats my bad, I joined his new thread to this one.


----------



## Burrows (1 Mar 2005)

Guest     0
New Member    25
Jr. Member    50
Member    100
Full Member    250
Sr. Member    500
Army.ca Veteran    1000


Reiterated for you guys


----------



## Cpl.Banks (3 Mar 2005)

Thanks, Only 16 more to go!!!
UBIQUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infamous_p (14 Mar 2005)

i did a search on this but couldnt find anything relevant.. i was curious as to how the rank structure/status of members on Army.ca works?

you start as a Guest obviously.. and you work your way up to New Member, Jr. Member, etc.

is this based on your number of posts? or something else?

just curious   :


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28239.0.html

That may help you.


----------



## vangemeren (15 Mar 2005)

This question has been asked a lot lately. Is this information on the initial forum guidelines that people get when they sign up? If not, I was wondering if it would be a good idea to add this information with a disclaimer stating that nothing really changes as you post more and that posting just to increase your rank will not be tolerated.


----------



## DannyBoy (7 Sep 2005)

I just joined army.ca and I'm a guest, i was just wondering if your status elevates the more active you are on the forums or is it something you have to subscribe or pay for in order to get?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Sep 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28332.0.html


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Sep 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22930.0.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2005)

Yup, the above, and found this in less than one minute by typing "guest" into the "Search" box.

Group Name	Posts
Guest		0
New Member	25 
Jr. Member		50
Member		100
Full Member	250
Sr. Member		500 
Army.ca Veteran	1000


----------

